# Money no object - what yaks would be on the wish list



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Guys,

This question has bugged me for a while now and presume that the same thought would have be considered by others too so will air the issue?

The background to the idea is this, given that you have a happy yak and given the grass is greener on the other side then if you had plenty of dosh to buy the perfect yak then what would it be and naturally we would want a second backup yak too.
Restricted to fishing.
Mine would be a Kazkazi Dorado and an outback (sail) peddle jobbie, or maybe an adventure and a 45 ft Riveira with huge oars, then again a Ocean Trident/Big game and a ?

Whats your perfect combination of yaks. And this is a sensible thread to offer insight into what we would like as a next purchase.

Regards

Brian


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

My problem at the moment is more about the space to store more than 1 yak. If I had the room I would have a Hobie Adventure as well as the BFS.


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

We are on the same page, A good seaworthy runabout and a peddler for fishing!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Money was a issue but I bought it anyway, bugger the consequences. Hobie Adventure Island. As a second, I love the look and feel of wood so a nice home made out of Black Ebony laminate deck, Walnut laminate hull with say Hickory trimmings.


----------



## JuzzyDee (Aug 27, 2008)

I quite like the X-Factor, but they were crossed off my list as being a tad too expensive. I'm not a greedy man, so that, whatever the wife wants, and a 20 mill yacht to act as an open ocean mothership should just about satisfy my needs.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I would get another X-Factor. I would also get a Stealth BFS fishng ski. I would also get my wife a Malibu X-13. And then I'd have to get a new house with a shed out back where I could put all those damn kayaks.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Stealth Express, Ocean Kayak Prowler Trident and a SIK of some kind.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Island for me, no question... but I'm guessing some of you already knew that  If you absolutely have your heart set on getting onto the water, I find the island hard to beat. Too windy for fishing? Go sailing! And visa versa. It'd have to be the most modular and versatile kayak (or perhaps I should call it trimaran-kayak) out there. Versatility being the key word for me. The kayak part of the package has already proven itself to me, and I've been falling in love with the trimaran part of it ever since I started playing with them.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Stealth BFS,OK trident and a little bass kayak


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd keep the BFS but would get some professional fiberglass mods done to permanently house a small, shockproof, fully waterproof color fishfinder GPS combo and flush mount latched perspex lid in the seatwell just in front of my nuts. To protect my nuts and thighs, this housing would be completely flush against the underside of my legs, smooth and sealed. The wires and connections would be accessible but neatly housed and protected so they don't get tangled in my fishing gear.

Great idea but somehow I think, It's not gonna happen. :lol: :lol:  :lol: First they've gotta come up with a small, fully waterproof and shockproof FF/GPS combo and then I've gotta find the best fiberglasser in the country to make it a reality.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

another Xfactor, an eXtreme, and a second X13............

Why so many? Well the Xfactor and eXtreme would be for me and wifey to go diving together from, and also to take the kiddies out fishing, and two X13s for days where its just me and her and we want to race :lol: :lol: ............I would let her win of course ;-)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

stealth or dorado.... and a slave to carry them for me!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

A hobie adventure island and a stealth ultralight , wow sooo good


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Additions to my current fleet, money no object.

Would be a Malibu X13, a Malibu Mini X and a Hobie Islander.

Cheers


----------



## madsmc (Apr 5, 2006)

I've developed a bit of a crush on the Native Ultimate 12.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> I'd keep the BFS but would get some professional fiberglass mods done to permanently house a small, shockproof, fully waterproof color fishfinder GPS combo and flush mount latched perspex lid in the seatwell just in front of my nuts. To protect my nuts and thighs, this housing would be completely flush against the underside of my legs, smooth and sealed. The wires and connections would be accessible but neatly housed and protected so they don't get tangled in my fishing gear.
> 
> Great idea but somehow I think, It's not gonna happen. :lol: :lol: :lol: First they've gotta come up with a small, fully waterproof and shockproof FF/GPS combo and then I've gotta find the best fiberglasser in the country to make it a reality.


If we are talking mods, mine would get a scuppers in the seat and footwells and somewhere other than the hatch lid to mount forward rod holders. I'm having trouble finding someone to cut thru and reseal the inside chute.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

This is what I love about kayak fishing; For many of us, Money kinda isn't an object when it comes to Kayak fishing. If this is your main hobby...

I mean for boating, you can keep going up into the millions. and to be comparable to the rest of the boaties you need to invest $50k +++
Doing up cars $30k +++
Houses...
even hobies like stamp collecting can cost $100k++++

For kayaking there shouldn't really be the feeling that you could sink easily another $5000 into this hobby like boaties have.
We don't have 'bigger is better' attitude.

For me - its kinda refreshing.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I am happy with my outback for fishing, but I would love to have an AI with full sail kit to g around the harbour in.


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Intersting replies,

Have to checkout the x13 and the Trident as possible spare boat candidiates, the AI looks red hot as a fun factory.

Brian


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

the x-13 would be top of my list. 
man it looks sexy doesnt it 8) and fast VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM (cant really make the noide of a kayak going fast)

cheers


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

yankatthebay said:


> I am happy with my outback for fishing, but I would love to have an AI with full sail kit to g around the harbour in.


ditto. an AI for play would be pretty nice.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

The AI does seem great.. but for fishing, the mast and stability platforms would just be extra things to get in the way.

I'll just stick a sail on my revo. Sure it won't be as fast - but I am more interested in the fishing!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I would upgrade from my slow but productive Tempo to a Malibu X13 that would be quicker on the water and has just about the same payload to fit my guts on it :lol:


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Id like a stealth or one of the glass skis. Id also like an AI. The idea of sailing 10+kms offshore. furling the sail and retracting the two outer hulls and fishing a location others cant reach has a real appeal for me.


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

I would like one that comes with a naked woman! i am yet to find one


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Rebel 1 said:


> I would like one that comes with a naked woman! i am yet to find one


Obviously money is the object stopping that.


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

I love my OK Big Game (and spent the $$$).....However I do think the X-13 is pretty sexy! Maybe its my aching arms after moving the BG around....


----------

